# Professionalism



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

This industry lacks a whole bunch of it.

What makes it worse is when one of the two trade organizations representing the industry puts out literature on a consistent basis with horrible grammar and spelling errors.

" ya, hey I gots a plow on my truck der, maybe I can plow ya? " maybe that'll be in the next brochure.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

That ain't in the glossary of turms, iz it!


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

No..5 tips for buying snow management service.

A "marketing tool" you can even get an e-copy to send to your local printer to have as many high quality copies made as you'd like!!!!

My clients would be super impressed I'm sure


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Which is reely skeery iz that sum mite not evin cee the problum.


----------



## abbe (Sep 8, 2009)

What's the problem.............lookes grate to me


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

abbe;2038484 said:


> What's the problem.............lookes grate to me


Thumbs Up


----------



## MK97 (Oct 9, 2013)

Who's An Patron? Must be someone important.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

I think they mean Al Patron the gansta....
You on ice if he slips on you ice...


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

It doesn't start or stop with trade orgs. From top to bottom it lacks a lot.



Mr.Markus;2038567 said:


> I think they mean Al Patron the gansta....
> You on ice if he slips on you ice...


:laughing::laughing:


----------

